# Unknown tadpole disease



## SirDallin (Apr 16, 2015)

I have been raising leuc tadpoles when what I think is a disease popped up. It does not seem to affect adult frogs in any way and I don't think it has spread to the cage because I still get good tadpoles. The symptoms in the tadpoles are floating, trouble swimming, and stunted growth. They are feeding on high quality fish food and have also fed on tadpole bites to see if the food caused it, but it didn't seem to. I believe it's a disease because of how it's spread. I had a few tadpoles that were doing well and growing when the disease showed up. After accidently cross contaminating before I knew what was happening, the healthy tadpoles got sick and died really close to the same time showing all the symptoms. the deaths take anywhere from a day to a week or two. I couldn't find anything about this on dendroboard and was looking for some help. Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you cant say its a disease without having any prove of it. 
Have you tested your water parameters? nitrates? calcium? ph? temp? sounds more like a vitamin defficientcy from the adults.


----------



## SirDallin (Apr 16, 2015)

I said I thought it was a disease, not that I know it is and never stated I had any proof. Sorry for the misunderstanding. The adults are on repashy calcium plus every feeding with the supplements replaced every six months. The reason I think it is a disease is because right after after I accidentaly cross contaminated (my bad, complete accident) a 5 week old tad that was growing properly and eating perfect showed symptoms the very next day. Not saying it is for sure a disease, it is just what I think it is.


----------



## SirDallin (Apr 16, 2015)

Forgot to post the rest. Not sure on the nitrates and ph to be honest but I have had healthy tads grow up in the exact same conditions. Also the temp stays at a solid 73 degrees with fluctuations of only about a degree if that as they are kept in a closely monitored room.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

cross contaminated how and with what?


----------



## SirDallin (Apr 16, 2015)

I actually cross contaminated twice. The first time was a mistake when I used a turkey baster in a tadpole showing symptoms and accidently used it in a healthy tadpoles container. The healthy one showed symptoms the next day. That was before I really knew I had something going on. The second time was when I had been cleaning out some tadpoles that died and went to feed another single, healthy, 5 week old tadpole. This also then showed symptoms the next day. It was a silly mistake and regret it.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

If it's moving from one tadpole to another, it does sound like a disease. But the only experience I have with tadpoles floating or swimming poorly is when they develop air bubbles. I've had 2-3 tads develop internal air bubbles that get bigger and bigger and as time goes on they have a harder and harder time swimming and the just float at the top. 

Can you see any air bubbles in their abdomens? Some here have reported that they think it's a water quality issue. But water changes didn't save the the ones it's happened to for me. But I also have only had a couple tads out of...maybe 200 that it's happened to, so I'm not sure. Sorry that's not much help.


----------



## SirDallin (Apr 16, 2015)

I have checked for air bubbles in sick tads and never see any. When it first showed up I read about air bubbles and tried changing food, used other water, and tried doing water changes and none of these worked sadly. I still have no clue what is going on. Thanks for your input though, it's always appreciated.


----------

